

Show HN:  I'm creating an app to crowdsource homework help - dalacv
http://hwcrowd.com

======
zekenie
Why an app and not a webapp?

~~~
dalacv
I am working on a mobile app. Seems like everyone's got a phone these days and
uploading a picture of the problem seems easier with a phone. I think that a
webapp for signups and searching, and a phone app to view results, and upload
questions is the way to go. Just need to validate the problem is the right
problem to solve before investing any more of my time on this.

